# String Gauge vs Chord Changes



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I've been using a 12-52 set of strings as that's the size my guitar came with. I enjoy the robust feeling but wonder if I'm compromising my chord change ability by using this gauge. Sometimes I really am fighting certain changes.
My playing mostly consists of chording and not so much single note stuff. My preference as a guitar player is more rhythm based where I am creating/driving the basic song structure. I like to hit the strings fairly aggressively and my musical preference is hard-ish rock. I play a semi-hollowbody and I've got my type of sound down to pretty much where I want it.
I know practice makes perfect so to speak but wondering if a lighter gauge string may be worthwhile to explore.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: String Gauge vrs Chord Changes*

Its easy to try, so give it a shot. I would say keep practicing properly though.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: String Gauge vrs Chord Changes*

$6 for a set of strings, 10 minutes to change them, possibly a truss rod tweak, and then if you don't like them you can change back just as easily.

You say it's a semi-hollow - do you have flatwound strings on there or normal roundwound? What gauge are you thinking of changing too?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: String Gauge vrs Chord Changes*

DON'T DO IT!!!

I once made the same switch for the EXACT same reasons.

Next thing I knew, my dog died. Then all the veggies in my garden rotted. Then I caught my wife sleeping with a cucumber FROM SAID GARDEN!!! Now she's in a wheelchair. Goddamn lighter gauges.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: String Gauge vrs Chord Changes*



adcandour said:


> DON'T DO IT!!!
> 
> I once made the same switch for the EXACT same reasons.
> 
> Next thing I knew, my dog died. Then all the veggies in my garden rotted. Then I caught my wife sleeping with a cucumber FROM SAID GARDEN!!! Now she's in a wheelchair. Goddamn lighter gauges.


And now you sit singing soulfully "Animal Crackers in My Soup" while Playing the blues on SAID CUCUMBER with light gauge strings when you knew that was the wrong gauge to use. Animal Crackers in My Soup Lions and Tigers Loop the Loop. OK, OK, back to the rubber room.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: String Gauge vrs Chord Changes*

Levity aside--I'd say--why not try it?
As kat pointed out the strings are cheap, and it doesn't normally take long to change them--and maybe a tweak or two--and you'll find out if you like it.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: String Gauge vrs Chord Changes*

As Zontar said all silliness aside. Lets look at what you play. You have said you play mainly rhythm, in that case I would stick with the 12/52 simply for the fuller/heavier sound, if you are going to start doing more, for lack of a better word, lead playing then I would switch to lighter strings. My Gibson has flat wound, my Godin has round wound 10/50, my Tele. has 9/43 each one is used for different types of music. I like the real light one on the Fender for interval and triad string bending kind of a weird country/jazz/rock mix. That having been said, strings are cheep and experimentation frequently leads to more interesting sounds.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: String Gauge vrs Chord Changes*

Here is a revealing article relating to string gauge myths...

http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/String_Myths_Part_1

Use what is comfortable and allows you to play your best... when you play your best, you sound your best.

If in the end you settle on 8 gauge strings, you will be in good company.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: String Gauge vrs Chord Changes*

^ Good info in that article.

Thanks for all the feed back esp about someone's wife in the cucumber patch. Now I find myself watching when my wife goes into our garden though I don't think I mentioned to her about possibly changing strings.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: String Gauge vrs Chord Changes*

Great article. I love playing rhythm with 11s but any lead stuff is much easier for me on 10s if not 9s. My fingers are a little too short to bend the 11s with any consistency. 



dradlin said:


> Here is a revealing article relating to string gauge myths...
> 
> http://www.premierguitar.com/articles/String_Myths_Part_1
> 
> ...


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: String Gauge vrs Chord Changes*



kat_ said:


> You say it's a semi-hollow - do you have flatwound strings on there or normal roundwound? What gauge are you thinking of changing too?


My apologies, I missed this earlier. Current strings are roundwound and I'm really waffling on what to try so I am still on the 12's at the moment. I think part of the issue is that I just need to work harder.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

*Re: String Gauge vrs Chord Changes*

You only can utilize the tonal advantages of a thicker string if you can play well. I'd rather hear a guy playing lighter strings well than some heavy string guy who flubs chord changes. Do yourself a favour and don't get precious about your gear. Playing is hard enough without adding limitations.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: String Gauge vrs Chord Changes*



jeremy_green said:


> You only can utilize the tonal advantages of a thicker string if you can play well. I'd rather hear a guy playing lighter strings well than some heavy string guy who flubs chord changes. Do yourself a favour and don't get precious about your gear. Playing is hard enough without adding limitations.


I appreciate what you say. I am at the beginning of a long, steep learning curve in my playing and have much to consider & tons to learn. I will be trying different strings this weekend to see how things go.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

*Re: String Gauge vrs Chord Changes*

I used mostly 9-42 on electrics for years and only over the past year have I been trying different gauges. For me, they all have their pros and cons and it's best to try them yourself and see how it goes (as you're planning to do .

I found 11-48 was really good for rhythm playing but for lead playing with a lot of string bending they were a bit much for my fingers. 10-52 was better in that sense.

Last fall, I dropped from 11-48 to 8-38! I'm still using the 8-38 but I think at the next string change I'll go for something a bit thicker, perhaps the 10-52 again....

Anyway, have fun with it!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: String Gauge vrs Chord Changes*

Is this on your Sparrow? Those originally shipped with 10-46s on them. You don't need to stay with 12s just because someone at the store changed them at some point. 12s are normal on acoustic but pretty extreme on electrics. Most electrics ship from the factory with either 9s or 10s on them. Most players step up a little from there, but usually not more than 10-52 or maybe 11-52. The players who do go as far as 12s are usually tuning down. You will need to adjust the truss rod after changing to lighter strings but that's easy. Give some 10s a try and see how you like them.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

*Re: String Gauge vrs Chord Changes*



kat_ said:


> Is this on your Sparrow? Those originally shipped with 10-46s on them. You don't need to stay with 12s just because someone at the store changed them at some point. 12s are normal on acoustic but pretty extreme on electrics. Most electrics ship from the factory with either 9s or 10s on them. Most players step up a little from there, but usually not more than 10-52 or maybe 11-52. The players who do go as far as 12s are usually tuning down. You will need to adjust the truss rod after changing to lighter strings but that's easy. Give some 10s a try and see how you like them.


I have heard some techs recommending heavier gauges for a full hollow body but as you said most semi-hollows seem to ship with 10s.


----------

